# Her name was Lola



## lolabunnyta (Nov 20, 2009)

So latly Lola has been somehow getting into my bedroom. i shut my door but it never really closes. somehow she would always push it open, and even though she is litter trained she always poops all over. GRRRR :X. when i went up there yesterday i couldnt find her. i thought maybe she was in my room but my door was closed. sure enough when i went in there there she was. she got in the room and shut the door behind her. i didnt think it was possible for a bunny to shut the door. :?so i desided to watch her today and sure enough she somehow got in the room again and AGAIN she shut the door behind her!!! she is sooo funny but she keeps pooping!!! WHY???? is that her marking her taritory?? cause she doesnt go anywhere else. She is potty trained. so i dont get it???


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 20, 2009)

My :twocents You could lock the door from the outside, put a baby gate up so she cant get in, or put a litter box where she is pooping. Just my thoughts.


----------



## lolabunnyta (Nov 20, 2009)

yea I was thinking that. i put a box infront of it for a while but she was to smart for that! haha just pushed it away. She is alot srtonger that i thought she would be!


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 20, 2009)

:raspberry:

this is what she was saying after she moved the box lol


----------



## lolabunnyta (Nov 20, 2009)

hahaa yes i believe it!! she is a little stinker!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Bunnies never cease to amaze me with how clever they are! 

For whatever reason, some bunnies just love to poop all over the areas that smell most like their people...their room, their bed, their couch, their favourite chair, etc.

I figure you've got three options:

a) Fix your door so it latches (or, better yet, sweet talk some handy male into doing it for you... )

b) Get a baby gate orpet gateor create something similar to securely block off your bedroom door

c) Get used to picking up poops

:biggrin2:

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## lolabunnyta (Nov 21, 2009)

yea that does thank you!

im thinking about making one of those NIC cages for her and for the new bunny that i hope to get soon! 

but on a different note I decided to write now cause i just walked in my bedroom and saw my boyfriend (ryan) and lola snuggled up together.. she doesnt ever really snuggle for that long! it was soooo cute! i wish i could have taken a picture but i didnt want to wake either of them. it was prably the most precious site ever. she really loves him! we always joke that he is her boyfriend. its so cute how much she adores him!

well thats it for the night! time for us all to go to bed 
SWEET DREAMS ALL!!


----------



## lolabunnyta (Nov 22, 2009)

Today was thanksgiving at the house with a bunch of our friends! it was fun.. lola LOVE the fruit.. she had a grape and an apple. i love watching her eat grapes. she always gets the juice all over. but she only gets one so she wont get sick!!! but it is still so cute!!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 22, 2009)

Do you have a picture of Lola?


----------



## lolabunnyta (Nov 22, 2009)

yes i do.. i just cant figure out how to put them up on here haha


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 22, 2009)

Try this link and it will tell you how to post pics.

*How to put photo's in your posts*.


----------



## l.lai (Nov 22, 2009)

My bunny is potty trained too, but when he's running around he'll spread his poops EVERYWHERE!


----------



## lolabunnyta (Nov 22, 2009)

finally figured ut how to put up pictures so here they are!!! hope you enjoy!



went i went through my pictures of her i noticed this one first. This is a picture of Lola's family. They were all availible and in the end we choose the litest colored one. They are all so cute though







She was soo little when we got her over a year ago. she came in a shoe box. she fit in the palm of my hand!!!
















now she is grown up and is still so pretty!!!



















We use to wrap her um in her blanky!!! she LOVED that


















Lola LOVES the Holiday seasons!!
















and boy does she LOVE her daddy!!!!


----------



## lolabunnyta (Nov 22, 2009)

here is some more cute and silly pictures of Lola!!!


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 23, 2009)

She is a bun after my own heart. Seeing as she has the Malibu I will bring the Orange-Pineapple Juice lol


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 23, 2009)

Great pictures, she is very cute.


----------



## lolabunnyta (Nov 24, 2009)

thank you! haha
today i went to the humane society again to play with dudley!! i just cant get enough of him.. He is so cute. He was very friendly today.. loved to burrow in my hair. 

i also attempted to create a NIC cage for lola. its okay but could be better. just have to figure out how to make it better. 

right now Lola is sitting next to me watching the tv. she is just so cute!!

thats all for today. have a good night


----------



## cheryl (Nov 24, 2009)

I loved looking at all the pictures....Lola is a very pretty little girl and it sounds like she is quite the chatacter.


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 24, 2009)

*lolabunnyta wrote: *


> thank you! haha
> today i went to the humane society again to play with dudley!! i just cant get enough of him.. He is so cute. He was very friendly today.. loved to burrow in my hair.
> *Did you get the chance to talk to the HS about spaying Lola???
> 
> ...


----------



## Yurusumaji (Nov 24, 2009)

What an adorable baby girl! :hearts I love her little bows and things. She looks like an absolute joy.


----------



## lolabunnyta (Nov 26, 2009)

Me an Lola came back home to Lakeville mn today for thanksgivin. oh boy does she HATE car rides. lol she use to love them but for some reason she now hates them. but she is safe and sound at home now. she cant run around much here and i can tell she doesnt really like that and is really getting restless.. at least i brought her harnes.. lol

well have a HOPPY THANKSGING all!!!


----------



## lolabunnyta (Nov 29, 2009)

we got back to st cloud today from our trip home to lakeville and she was way happy to be home and able to run around. but o think she was WAY more excited when dad came home! she went right up to him. i think she missed him alot! lol

hope everyone had a good thanksgiving.


----------



## lolabunnyta (Dec 16, 2009)

Hello all,
it has been a bit since i wrote last. Lola has been being VERY friendly lately. she tends to circle my feet alot and she is actually starting to like sitting on my lap for awhile!!! i love it but i dont understand why it is. i dont have a problem with it though. one of our friends just bought a new puppy and brought it over a few times. Lola REALLY doesnt like dogs. it stesses her out alot. she thumped at us like 20 times.... we are still loking into getting another bunny but have not yet. still a little worried of how lola will react. 

but i hope everyone has a happy holiday!! 
Linz, Ryan, and of course LOLA


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Dec 16, 2009)

Eeeep! Lola is *adorable*. Great pics!!


----------

